
Enumerative Combinatorics Volume 1, second edition [pdf] - espeed
http://math.mit.edu/~rstan/ec/ec1.pdf
======
phaet0n
Why would you link _directly_ to this?

Anyway, anybody who's anybody knows that "Théorie des espèces et combinatoire
des structures arborescentes" is what you should be reading, since the later
English version isn't as good.

~~~
espeed
You mean this book by Leroux and Labelle?
[http://bergeron.math.uqam.ca/species/](http://bergeron.math.uqam.ca/species/)

(First 3 chapters: [http://bergeron.math.uqam.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/book...](http://bergeron.math.uqam.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/book.pdf))

"Enumerative Combinatorics" is a different book by a different author (Richard
P. Stanley,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_P._Stanley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_P._Stanley)).

